

The Traits That Define Great Entrepreneurs  - happystarz
http://founderdating.com/traits-great-entrepreneurs/

======
jazzyjazz
i think flexibility is one of the most important things to look for in a
leader or when deciding to team up with someone.

------
rowilliams
Are these unique to entrepreneurial success?

------
dotjazzyg
Naughtiness is key

